# Dooby's Garden



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's a very keen gardener, he's got his eggy biscuit snack as well for his break.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Gardener, fireman, what next?

Doobie is one talented little guy!!

Nice pics.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That Dooby sure is multi talented ....lol cute pictures what is he eating?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's cress. I bought a little tub of it and just stuck it in the corner of his cage, he's been nibbling on it on and off all day!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Darryl has just managed to get him laughing at me pretending to eat his eggy biscuit. We will get it off the camera later and if it's come out ok, I'll post it on here tomorrow.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> It's cress. I bought a little tub of it and just stuck it in the corner of his cage, he's been nibbling on it on and off all day!


It looks interesting did you get it a pet store? I have never seen it around here


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No, it's cress...as in egg and cress sandwiches...ehhh, mustard and cress, you must have that there!! You would find it with salads in the food store. It's human food LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL.... I have never heard of cress  and I don't eat egg sandwiches  and mustard and cress what!!!! ...lol I will have to look at the grocery store I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_cress

There you go!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know, Dooby had his own mobile phone, a garden...what doesn't this guy have??? :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_cress
> 
> There you go!!


Thank you!!! now i got it...lol 

Cress can be purchased live in most UK supermarkets. maybe thats why I have never seen it here :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks good  I have never seen it before either.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Those pictures are adorable!  I wonder if Oscar would eat some cress.... hmmmm


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> I don't know, Dooby had his own mobile phone, a garden...what doesn't this guy have??? :lol:


Well, he's working on getting a swimming pool installed for the summer!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Well, he's working on getting a swimming pool installed for the summer!


Wait till he wants a Ferrari. Fire engine red, of course.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh pllllleaaaaaaassssssee, don't give him ideas. LOL.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im glad to hear someone else gives there tiels cress we did the same ripped the top bit of the plastic off and put it in once they had lost intrest we put it back in the fridge.
Im a bit surprised to hear that some of you have never heard of water cress before I thought everyone could get it or grow it maybe its just hard to get in some places hay Plukie (like corn meal)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to look for it I am sure you can get it here somewhere I just have never heard it before, so I never really had a need to look for it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

BONE_HEAD said:


> Im glad to hear someone else gives there tiels cress we did the same ripped the top bit of the plastic off and put it in once they had lost intrest we put it back in the fridge.
> Im a bit surprised to hear that some of you have never heard of water cress before I thought everyone could get it or grow it maybe its just hard to get in some places hay Plukie (like corn meal)



Shaddup.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to look for cress too. I think i've seen it, but definitely not in a little tub like that.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking Bea, they probably have it in the grocery store like how parsley is but I have never seen it sold in a tub thats what was throwing me off...lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, it's sold in a tub and of course that way it just keeps growing. it only needs a drop of water every other day.


----------

